

Ask HN: Yet another internship query - bkudria

Reposting this again, seems like now these posts are getting more of a response.<p>----<p>So, I'm planning on doing my own startup after I graduate, but until then, I want to work during the summer.<p>Last summer, I worked on REST APIs for the New York Times, but this summer it would be nice to work for a smaller company, doing something insanely cool.<p>Is anybody doing cool work with Ruby (or Rails), bleeding-edge web-tech, HPC/Clustering, or something else cool?<p>I've spoken to a few companies in NYC (where I am) but it seems like all the action is in the Bay Area - any companies there are especially interesting (um, I love warm weather). I've spoken to a few (mainly the big G) but I know lots of people in NY, but not so many in CA.<p>My resume is online at http://ben.kudria.net/resume . My email is ben at-sign kudria point net<p>(Helpful job search tips, or pointers to cool other companies also appreciated!)
======
vaksel
Why don't you do your startup now? You do realize that doing a startup does
not result into instant success. So why not launch it now, so you have a few
years to grow it to profitability.

~~~
bkudria
Well, I'm in school now, I have to go back in the Fall, and I have no cash. I
applied to YC with some friends, but I'm afraid our ideas weren't as polished
- we applied pretty late, and got rejected. I still think they are viable
ideas, and I'd love to build them, if I had the funds to do so.

In the meantime, I'd like to spend the summer gaining some experience, and
hopefully saving up a little.

